# Rush Limbaugh has a good point



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Our Culture Condones and Glorifies Depravity Under the Guise of Tolerance


He could not be more right. The liberals say they have a big tent. They need a big tent if they are going to house every pervert in America. If your screwed up sexually, morally, psychologically the democrat party is you bag of tea. We only need to look at the Clintons, Anthony Weiner, and many of their other leaders. "We have to pass it to see what's in it" Nancy Pelosi tops the list of their mentally challenged.

"It's easy to be tolerant when you have no principles." That's as clear as the air on Beartooth pass today.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah its funny how we are at every turn required to tolerate gays and their marriage, the muslim faith, the high crime rate by scoundrels in detroit and chicago, and the over taxation of hard working people so that the lazy can stay lazy and teach their kids to be the same. Everything nowadays is bought on credit and if you don't pay it back the govt bails you out. Especially if you are a company that is unionized. Our republican leadership has lost sight of the end goal and we keep trying to be more toward the middle. Well the libs have seen our kindness as a weakness as has the rest of the world. The muslims say they blow us up cause their religion says that everyone on earth should be muslim or dead. My question is why do they not blow up china. You can put every muslim in china in a phone boothand iI don't remember al quaeda every sending goons over there. Its because china has no problem killing them all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kpgoose you have "uncommon" sense. :thumb:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like I'm a fool cause of autocorrect but I think u get the point


----------

